# How to get Lexmark Z32 working under Gentoo 1.4-rc1

## chavez

Over the holidays, I reinstalled (upgraded) my home system that was running RH 7.1 to Gentoo 1.4. Everything went smoothly. I have my SCSI scanner and CD-burner working just fine, GNOME 2. Mozilla 1.2 with AA, and the list goes on. The one bummer is my printer, a Lexmark Z32 inkjet. 

Lexmark provides a Linux driver and printer tools that was working well under RH 7.1 installed via RPM. I emerged RPM in order to try installing it using LPRng (not CUPS). I get an error during the install of the RPM in which libstdc++ apperently is a factor. It may be for the setup utility but I did not attempt to force the install (I just added --nodeps).

So, does CUPS provide a good driver for me to use or should I try to force the RPM install and see if it works? I could also beg Lexmark I suppose for a Gentoo/gcc 3.2 friendly package but not sure how that will fly.

Any help is appreciated.

----------

## px

sorry I don't even eard of this printer, I am not specialised in printer problem but I think you can find some info at:

http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=317129

hope It could be enough or someone else can solve your problem...

----------

## chavez

px,

Thanks. I read the page. Things look dismall. I may try the ghostscript lxm3200 driver for now but having to turn the printer on and off after each print job sounds stupid. Maybe I'll sell the Z32 and get an HP deskjet since HP offers way better support for their inkjet printers and provides open source drivers for them as well.  Thanks again.

----------

## chavez

It's working! It's working! Thanks a lot for the pointer px. I went ahead and installed the Lexmark supplied driver and the Lexmark foomatic kit and go it working in about an hour. 

I had to do the following:

1. emerge rpm cups

2. start cupsd

3. rpm -Uvh --nodeps --nopost lexmarkz22-z32-1.0.5.i386

4. install the lexmark-foomatic-kit available from the link you gave

5. follow the lexmark-foomatic-kit README and answer the

prompts when running the lexmarkinstall script

6. restart cupsd

7. lpr some.file

8. works!

Cool.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## brad-x

If you emerge lib-compat, the libstdc++ dependency which RPM was complaining about will be resolved, and you'll be able to run the setup utility.

I ran into this forum thread using google, and I'm very glad I did. I now have my z52 printer working well with CUPS and the binary driver.  :Smile: 

One other method I did try was to emerge gimp-print-cups and use the LexMark z52 driver written and included in this package. I had less luck with it.

Good to have a working printer. Thanks guys!  :Smile: 

----------

## spacemonkey

Grrr...i'm THIS close to get it to work...it prints and all (Lexmark z23), only there's nothing on the paper!   :Shocked: 

----------

## mlsfit138

Chavez:  I got my z22 to work by following your instructions.  Thanks!

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## janezz

Magnificient!!! But you can also use

rpm2targz and untar the resulting file copy ./local to /local etc..

(less clutter + you avoid the /var/spool/lexmark thingy and /usr/bin thingy)

----------

## merrimanjd

Hi,

I followed chavez's directions, and I've only got my z22 (usb connected) half-working. The setup/test program works fine, and the printer shows up in OpenOffice's print dialog, but when I go to print anything nothing happens. lpr doesn't work either. Only the test printing works. Anyone know what the problem might be?

-jdm

----------

## janezz

It seems to me that the openoffice-bin ebuild does not support cups properly, the same occurs on my side, though AbiWord is working fine.

----------

## merrimanjd

Well, I'm using the openoffice ebuild, not openoffice-bin. I don't have abiword installed so I can't test that. But the problem has to be deeper since lpr won't even do anything.

-jdm

----------

## mlsfit138

Ok, it was working.  Now I kinda reorganized my workplace, and I have a windows box physically connected to the printer.  I guess the lexmark foomatic kit doesn't know how to do networked printers.  damn!

----------

## ScOut3R

I have the same problam as merrimanjd. The test page printing works through cups configuration or with lexmarkmaintain, but i can't print with lpr or with Openoffice. When i send a job from Openoffice, the printer begins processing it, but after a few seconds the printer state become "stop". I have a z33.

----------

## ScOut3R

I made some progress.  :Smile:  I can print with lpr command, but the job stucks as "processing" after it was printed. And i still have the problem with Openoffice (i have the binary version).

----------

